# Sample Library Demos



## Blake Ewing (Sep 4, 2013)

Below is a _living_ list of sample library demos, sorted alphabetically by developer.

These Soundcloud sets include both official and unofficial user demos.

I've tried my best to also sort by library title, within each developer set.

:!: *If you'd like to add your own user demo to these sets, please submit them to http://soundcloud.com/groups/sample-library-demos (this group) on Soundcloud (NOT as a reply to this post)!*

------ http://soundcloud.com/groups/sample-library-demos (<b>Sample Library Demos Soundcloud Group</b>) ------

:idea: *If you are a developer whom I have overlooked and would like to be added, please send me a PM or an email with a link to your Soundcloud page.*

I will be adding demos and developers as my schedule and time permit.

*4SCORING*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F14937658&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
4Scoring Official - non-flash link

*8DIO* 
- OFFICIAL pt.1
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F9975397&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
8dio Official pt.1 - non-flash link

*ANTISAMPLE*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F10815275&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Antisample Official - non-flash link

- USER
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F10815317&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Antisample User - non-flash link

*ART VISTA PRODUCTIONS* 
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F27307118&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Art Vista Productions Official - non-flash link

*ATOM HUB *
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F37390778&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Atom Hub Official - non-flash link

*AUDIOTHING *
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F15531626&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
AudioThing Official - non-flash link

*AUDIOWIESEL*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F15751410&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
audiowiesel Official - non-flash link

*CHRIS HEIN*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F10058499&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Chris Hein Official - non-flash link

*CINESAMPLES*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F10058366&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Cinesamples Official - non-flash link

*CITRON INSTRUMENTS*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F9959927&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Citron Instruments Official - non-flash link

*DREAM AUDIO TOOLS*
-OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F11270533&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Dream Audio Tools Official - non-flash link

*EMBERTONE*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F9960169&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Embertone Official - non-flash link

- USER
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F10216311&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Embertone User - non-flash link

*FLUFFY AUDIO*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F9962755&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Fluffy Audio Official - non-flash link

*FOCUSOUNDS*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F9974662&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
FocuSounds Official - non-flash link

*FROZEN PLAIN*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F61044069&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Frozen Plain Official - non-flash link

*IMPACT SOUNDWORKS*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F15532188&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Impact Soundworks Official - non-flash link

*LUX NOX*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F52195220&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Lux Nox Official - non-flash link

*ORANGE TREE SAMPLES*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F9961575&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Orange Tree Samples Official - non-flash link

*RATTLY AND RAW*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F23866480&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Rattly and Raw Official - non-flash link

*REALITONE*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F9974808&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Realitone Official - non-flash link

*RIVERWOOD AIR*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F17804760&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Riverwood Air Official - non-flash link

*SIMPLE SAM SAMPLES*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F9975210&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Simple Sam Samples Official - non-flash link

*SONOKINETIC *
- OFFICIAL pt. 1
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F17805955&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Sonokinetic Official pt. 1 - non-flash link

- OFFICIAL pt. 2
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F17806586&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Sonokinetic Official pt. 2 - non-flash link

*SOUND DUST*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F17805653&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Sound Dust Official - non-flash link

*SPITFIRE AUDIO *
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F14139004&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Spitfire Audio Official - non-flash link

- USER
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F11384381&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Spitfire Audio User - non-flash link

*STRAIGHT AHEAD SAMPLES* 
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F28189337&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Straight Ahead Samples Official - non-flash link

*STREZOV SAMPLING*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F10058638&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Strezov Sampling Official - non-flash link

- USER
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F10215641&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Strezov Sampling User - non-flash link

*STURMSOUNDS*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F9962441&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Sturmsounds Official - non-flash link

*T.D. SAMPLES*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F10058169&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
T.D. Samples Official - non-flash link

*THE UNFINISHED*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F17804622&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
The Unfinished Official - non-flash link

*VIRHARMONIC*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F14138474&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Virharmonic Official - non-flash link

*WAVESFACTORY*
- OFFICIAL
[flash width=550 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F16477273&secret_url=false&&show_artworkr=true&show_playcount=false&show_comments=true[/flash]
Wavesfactory Official - non-flash link


----------



## Peter Alexander (Dec 20, 2013)

VERY thoughtful for you to do this. Thank you!


----------



## Polarity (Dec 21, 2013)

very nice idea.
thanks


----------



## Blake Ewing (Mar 19, 2014)

*3.19.14*

-added Art Vista Productions
-general updates to others


----------



## Blake Ewing (Mar 26, 2014)

*3.26.14*

-added Straight Ahead Samples


----------



## Blake Ewing (May 30, 2014)

*5.30.14*

-added Atom Hub
-lots of updates to others


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jun 17, 2014)

*6.17.14*

-updates to existing playlists


----------



## GULL (Jul 26, 2014)

Very helpful thread. Thanks


----------



## Blake Ewing (Sep 23, 2014)

*9.23.14
*
-added Lux Nox
-updates to lots of other devs and playlists


----------



## Blake Ewing (Nov 25, 2014)

*11.25.14*

-added Frozen Plain
-numerous updates to other devs' playlists


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi blake here is my contribution http://www.soundcloud.com/strezov-sampl ... -woodwinds


----------



## Mystic (Jul 15, 2015)

Can also add http://www.try-sound.com (www.try-sound.com)
They offer demos of a lot of libraries including Best Service stuff.


----------



## Francis Belardino (Aug 26, 2015)

Bela D Media adds additional product demos and creates a new Kontakt http://www.beladmedia.com/site2015/kontakt-demos/ (demo room). Visitors may freely download and audition products with the full retail version of Native Instruments Kontakt 4 and 5. In most cases, the demo versions are only limited by a reduction of sampled notes.

Thank you,


----------

